# A little disappointed



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Saturday, we decide to take the plunge and pick up a .22 for Laurie, she's not comfortable enough in larger bores yet. We found a really nice Browning Buck Mark Camper. This gun shoots 22 LR, holds 10 in the mag, is heavy enough that it's quite smooth to shoot, light enough for her to shoot all day.

Twice in 10 mags, the round failed to chamber. Not a jam, just didn't load. We did not clean the gun prior to shooting, maybe the spring in the mag needs to be a little stiffer, I don't know. 

So I called Browning. Mike sounded like "what's the big deal". I let him know my experience level as I also asked for any help on cleaning instructions or hints, as the owners manual said nothing, and the gun does not "break down" for any reason. "Try the internet" was his reply. 

For anyone monitoring this forum that's in the business of dealing firearms I have some suggestions. 

I would guess that firearms sales is way up right now due to our current situation. If you think that's not a terrific opportunity to expand the firearms market, and specifically some brand loyalty, and reinforce all we believe in, go sell shoes. 

Lose the condescending attitude towards new folks. When asked for help, no matter how simple the question, answer it. You were new at one time also. 

Browning had a great opportunity to build some brand loyalty, and Mike blew it. Watch how far down the list they go when it's time for another purchase. No sour grapes here, just a rant. 

So far, almost every person I've dealt with in the firearms business has been this way at the start. They could sure take some lessons from the folks here. I'm stepping down now, folding up my portable soapbox, and going back to work. 

BTW, I have searched youtube and found help there on my XD with cleaning etc. For other noobs, check it out.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

One should clean and lube ANY new gun before your 1st range trip. So, I'd recommend that before counting on the gun as a lemon.

As for the Buckmark. Typically, you unscrew the sight base on the top of the gun, and then you can remove the slide. The manual should give you instructions on how to disassemble this part. I have a buckmark, and it is very easy to do.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want a .22lr that doesn't have feed/eject problems, don't get a Sig Mosquito. I bought one for the wife, and disregarded what I read on the internet about them, and I'm lucky to make it through 2 mags without some kind of failure. That's with Mini-Mags too. Live and learn I guess.

Sorry to hear about your service experience though.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Better describe 'failed to chamber'. Was the round stipped from the mag and stuck somehow or did the bolt lock open and not go fwd or...? How did you correct it to keep firing? 

And what ammo were you using? Most of these newer semi-auto .22LR guns require/suggest High Velocity rounds for propper cycling. 

Have you searched the maker's sites for service instruction downloads and such? Same can assist with t/d and cleaning. 

Sorry bout the issues.... C/S can make or break a present and future deal. Used or new.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buckmark just like any new weapon should be cleaned and re lubed before 1st use. Also depending on the ammo a quick spray in the slide when it's locked back will do wonders.me ammo gets a lot of dirt in the action and that will get them a little squirrely.

I usually have a can of Rem-Oil in my range bag and will give mine a shot after every 100 rounds. It's not the bore that gets the crap in it it's the slide. And a lot of that bulk ammo is not really very clean . That's why you can get 50-550 rounds for less than you can a 50 round box of god target ammo. It's not enough a problem to make me want to go out and spend hi-dollar for the super good stuff but I do take the rem-oil with me because I know whats going to happen if I don't:smt033

The Buckmark is a fantastic pistol. I personally like it much better than the Sig and I am a Sig fan. I just think I get a better value with the Buckmark. They have some of the best triggers out of the box of any 22 pistol I've had to date. Including the Mosquito and the Mark II-II.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

What actually happened is the previous round fired, the slide cycled but would not fire again. Open the slide, no roung chambered, still rounds in the mag.

I know we should have cleaned the gun prior to firing, at minimum added a little lube so I'm properly admonished, it will not happen again. I also think cheap (Federal brand) ammo, instead of a higher quality or more precision made ammo might change things. I'll update after this weekend. 

Once again thanks for the help. DevilsJohnson, it IS one nice little piece. Good looking too!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

What you are describing is a result of a few possibilites:

1. Not cleaning it and the slide not moving freely (this was covered)
2. Underpowered ammo.
3. The need for the pistol to be broken in a bit.
4. Improper grip (yes it can happen on a little .22LR even.

As has been recommended... clean it, lube it, shoot it with a couple different brands of ammo. Report back.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

you every right to be upset thats no way for shooters,let alone a vendor to act ,we should ALL be trying everything we can to further peoples interest in shooting sports


----------

